# [libs] emerge dev-perl/XML-Parser casse dev-libs/expat? [OK]

## default

Hey folks!

J'ai voulu mettre à jour mon système (comme j'aime à le faire tous les jours ouvrés) et lors de la mise à jour de gnomeprint, dans les Checking for.. il m'a dit que XML::Parser j'avais pas (alors que si après vérification..).

Ni une ni deux, emerge dev-perl/XML-Parser puis emerge -DNuav world de nouveau..

..et là c'est le drâme. pour une multitude de programmes que je lance, j'obtiens un malheureux :

[code]error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory[/code]

j'ai donc opté pour un emerge --oneshot dev-libs/expat, ce qui n'a pas suffit pour régler mon problème d'où :

[code]revdep-rebuild -X --library libexpat.so.0[/code]

Alors le but de mon post : est-ce que j'ai bien fait? mal fait? que faire?

Merci à vous!

----------

## default

mmh, ok je crois que j'aurais dû lire un peu les topics.. autant pour moi.

donc j'ai dû faire une mise à jour expat dès le début de mon world en gros.

autant pour moi.

----------

## Bob_Le_Mou

Salut!

J'ai la même chose depuis hier. Un sync de portage, un emerge -auvDN world plantait sur un paquet qui réclamait XML-parser (qui etait présent ).

Bref un b..... innommable. X crash, firefox dans les choux et j'en passe.

Après une mise à niveau de XML-parser, et un nouvel emerge -auvDN world, qui plantait sur kdelibs et qui mettait en evidence

un problème sur libexpat, une recherche sur le forum (J'avais vu passer CE post dans lequel il était dit qu'il fallait recompiler une cinquantaine de paquets à cause d'un upgrade d'expat). 

Donc, je me suis décidé pour une recompilation intégrale de ma gentoo (qui est en cours depuis hier après midi...).   :Confused: 

( Bref, je me suis posé la même question que toi...)

PS : en passant, je n'arrive plus à accéder à packages.gentoo.org, c'est pareil chez vous ?

----------

## default

Oui..

Mon revdep-rebuild s'est pété la gueule sur gtk+. J'ai relancé mon -DNuav world et je reprendrai le revdep après..

Et en attendant, comme j'ai besoin de travailler, un petit lien symbolique de libexpat.so.1.5.2 vers libexpat.so.0

C'est quand même fou ça que je n'aie pas été plus attentif..

PS: packages. ne répond pas

----------

## Temet

Perso j'ai eu 28 paquets à recompiler... faut être un peu maso pour recompiler tout son world pour ça.

Sinon pareil, packages.gentoo.org ne répond pas depuis la fin de la semaine dernière.

----------

## Bob_Le_Mou

Une annonce avait été faite.

Mais je ne l'ai pas vu passer. 

De plus, je n'ai pas le nez sur mes compiles lors des MAJ et donc pas mal d'avertissements passent à la trappe   :Embarassed:  (je sais c'est pas bien). 

Je n'ai donc qu'a m'en prendre qu'à moi même quand j'ai des ***** comme çà.

A+

----------

## Temet

Utilise "elogv"  :Wink: 

A la fin d'un emerge, ça te permet de voir tous les messages laissés lors d'un emerge  :Wink: 

----------

## Bob_Le_Mou

Question masochisme, j'en tiens une bonne couche.

Mais rien ne m'arrête.

(Oserai-je dire que c'est pour cela que j'ai choisi gentoo comme distrib ?)

Et puis, comme çà m'a permis d'apprendre que dev-perl/XML-Parser etait basé sur expat, j'en tire quelque chose de positif.

Merci pour la piqûre de rappel sur elogv, j'avais pensé l'installer, mais c'est sorti de ma petite tête.

----------

## default

Petit point :

revdep-rebuild m'avait fait passer gtk+ en tête des compilations ce qui le faisait se croûter lamentablement à cause libcompat.so.0.. il m'a fallu recompiler pango avant pour que gtk+ compile sans problème par la suite.

Ca sera peut-être bon à savoir pour d'autres ;)

----------

## ultrabug

Je trouve cette update très mal faite et mal supportée. Mes 3 machines me donnent du fil a retordre pour y arriver a coup de revdep-rebuild, de paquet qui foire et qu'il faut recompiler etc...

C'est la première fois que je suis réellement mécontent d'etre sous Gentoo, + de 200 paquets a recompiler (ok c'est kde-meta) et tous ces plantages pour arriver à la fin... revdep-rebuild ? 71 paquets a re-recompiler !...

Je veux bien comprendre que ce soit une évolution etc mais juste un petit mot dans un emerge (non, tout le monde ne regarde pas ses merges en cours quand ils travaillent) et bim... Je trouve ca limite vraiment. Bref, très mal gérée cette update à mon sens. Et suffit pas de dire RTFM, merci bien...

Je m'en remettrai, je suis juste pas content sur ce coup là c'est tout  :Smile: 

----------

## lmarcini

J'ai également eu beaucoup de mal sur le Gnome de ma femme (non, ce n'est pas moi  :Wink: )... J'ai fini par en voir le bout mais également à grands coups de revdep et de emerge --resume -skipfirst, après avoir réemergé fontconfig, pango et gtk+. Un comble pour une machine installée en x86 uniquement pour éviter ce genre de déboires ! D'ailleurs, je remarque que j'ai généralement plus de problèmes avec son Gnome x86 qu'avec mon kde ~x86 lors de mises à jour "lourdes"...

----------

## Temet

Bah sans troller, sur les trois paquets qui m'ont arrêté ma mise à jour ("emerge --skipfirst --resume" ensuite), deux étaient des paquets Gnome (alors qu'il n'est pas installé...).

.... en fait, je viens de regarder le troisième:

```
[I] x11-libs/libwnck

     Available versions:  2.14.2 2.16.3 2.18.2 ~2.18.3 {debug doc}

     Installed versions:  2.18.2(20:11:57 13.08.2007)(-debug -doc)

     Homepage:            http://www.gnome.org/

     Description:         A window navigation construction kit

```

C'est aussi un paquet Gnome :/

A part ça, autant sur mon portable... c'est allé très vite, autant sur le desktop, bah ça a mis un temps fou!

Juste comme ça:

> laptop = Core Duo (pas Core 2 Duo) et 2 Go de Ram

> desktop = Athlon XP 2600+ et 1Go de Ram

Le temps de compiler kdelibs sur le desktop, j'avais compilé kdelibs et 30 autres paquets sur le laptop!!!   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

EDIT : sinon oui, moi aussi elle m'a pété les couilles cette mise à jour ... j'ai pas pu jouer à Wip3out SE sur epsxe tout le dimanche  :Confused: 

----------

## Ezka

J'ai tout pété aussi   :Exclamation:  Je pars ce matin, lance la MAJ ... rien pour avertir ... j'arrive ce soir ... j'ai failli changer tout le systeme pour passer du bleu-mauve au rouge, comme mon humeur ... dommage j'en ai besoin cette semaine alors je me suis résigné à une série de revdep/emerge --resume --skip-firts/emerge fontconfig etc ...

Tsss mais qu'elle idée ! Juste le jour où il faut pas ! Sinon pour l'annecdote, j'ai du gnome et du kde (je sais c'est mal) et c'est dans ces moments là que je m'en mords les doigts   :Laughing: 

Bon, le salue est dans la compil ...

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> j'ai pas pu jouer à Wip3out SE sur epsxe tout le dimanche 

 

Ah un fan de Wipeout :')  (pas réussis à faire fonctionner epsxe dans un chroot32. je suis en 64bits...)

----------

## lmarcini

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Bah sans troller, sur les trois paquets qui m'ont arrêté ma mise à jour ("emerge --skipfirst --resume" ensuite), deux étaient des paquets Gnome (alors qu'il n'est pas installé...).
> 
> .... en fait, je viens de regarder le troisième:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Bah, ce n'est pas vraiment un troll. Personnellement, je trouve que le ramage de Gnome ne vaut pas son plumage : ça me fait penser à une jolie femme avec des dessous... "douteux"  :Wink: 

N.B. : je sais que certains préfèrent la ligne de commande : une jolie femme... sans dessous du tout  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

 *Bob_Le_Mou wrote:*   

> PS : en passant, je n'arrive plus à accéder à packages.gentoo.org, c'est pareil chez vous ?

 

Ah, enfin des infos : voyez l'Infrastructure Press Release sur http://www.gentoo.org

 *Infrastructure Press Release wrote:*   

> On August 7, 2007, bannedit reported bug 187971 regarding a possible command injection vulnerability within http://packages.gentoo.org. The Infrastructure team verified the vulnerability and the server was immediately taken down to prevent further exploitation and to allow for forensic analysis.
> 
> The server hosted the following sites and services:
> 
>     * archives.gentoo.org
> ...

 

----------

## syphering

Bonjour

J'ai suivi et épluché plusieurs sujets relatifs aux problèmes sur "expat" et "pango cairo", et malgré un acharnement de plusieurs jours à trouver d'où viennent mes errreurs de mise à jour, je commence à m'arracher les cheveux   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Concernant "expat" un grand nombre d'applications ne démarre plus  :Sad: 

Et pour "pango cairo" à chaque mise à jour j'ai comme charmant petit message malgré que pango soit installé  :Sad: 

```

checking Pango flags... configure: error:

*** Pango not found. Pango built with Cairo support is required

```

J'ai suivi les conseils pour ré installer pango et cairo mais au lancement de pkg-config :

```

pkg-config --cflags pangocairo

Package pangocairo was not found in the pkg-config search path.

Perhaps you should add the directory containing `pangocairo.pc'

to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable

No package 'pangocairo' found

```

----------

## Bob_Le_Mou

A vrai dire, je ne me suis pas trop posé de question, j'ai recompilé ton mon world, du coup plus aucun problème.

J'ai même l'impression que çà tourne plus vite...

De plus comme, je suis un gros boulet, j'ai cumulé un upgrade du kernel.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Depuis j'ai installé elogv, et je me tiens à jour.

----------

## syphering

En fait quand j'ai fait un 

```
emerge -e system
```

tout se passe sans aucun problème, mais en faisant un 

```
emerge -e world
```

ca plante sur GTK

----------

## Bob_Le_Mou

J'utilise plutôt une commande qui ressemble à çà (mais là, j'ai pas de gentoo sous la main) :

```
emerge -eavDN world
```

----------

## kwenspc

Tain vous êtes dingue de tout recompiler   :Shocked: 

Perso quand je tombe sur le problème d'un paquet qui compile pas c'est souvent à cause d'une lib externe qui a besoin d'expat. Suffit de recompiler cette lib et ça passe. De même pour xml-parser là, l'update a suffit. Résultat: je me prendre ptet un poil plus le chou mais ça prend 10 fois moins de temps qu'un emerge -e.

----------

## syphering

 *Bob_Le_Mou wrote:*   

> J'utilise plutôt une commande qui ressemble à çà (mais là, j'ai pas de gentoo sous la main) :
> 
> ```
> emerge -eavDN world
> ```
> ...

 

Moi j'utilise

```
emerge --deep --newuse --update world
```

 et la compilation plante  :Sad: 

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Tain vous êtes dingue de tout recompiler  
> 
> Perso quand je tombe sur le problème d'un paquet qui compile pas c'est souvent à cause d'une lib externe qui a besoin d'expat. Suffit de recompiler cette lib et ça passe. De même pour xml-parser là, l'update a suffit. Résultat: je me prendre ptet un poil plus le chou mais ça prend 10 fois moins de temps qu'un emerge -e.

 

J'ai aussi ré installlé  les lib qui plantaient 

```
emerge expat xml-parser pango cairo
```

 et j'ai toujours l'absence de 

```
pangocairo
```

 à la compilation, de ce fait la plupart de mes applications ne démarrent plus (openoffice, firefox, thunderbird...)

----------

## boozo

'alute

@ syphering : je ne comprends pas bien... il n'y a pas de useflags "pangocairo" ; c'est sans doutes une typo qui se traine dans un echo qq part. Tu dois avoir seulement un use global : "cairo"

Faudrait voir plus en détails ta sortie d'erreur exacte à la recompilation de pango, puis cairo (ou inversement)

parce que là c'est pas top pour chercher   :Sad: 

@ kwen :   :Laughing:  N'est-ce pas ? Ces jeunes qd m^   :Laughing:  Rhàlala que veux-tu... c'est la nouvelle génération : vive les core2duo et consoeurs !

Edit : à la réflexion, je pense qu'un oneshot sur gtk+ serait pas un mal pour régler le pb des "moz brothers" et O.o.g

----------

## syphering

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 'alute
> 
> @ syphering : je ne comprends pas bien... il n'y a pas de useflags "pangocairo" ; c'est sans doutes une typo qui se traine dans un echo qq part. Tu dois avoir seulement un use global : "cairo"
> 
> Faudrait voir plus en détails ta sortie d'erreur exacte à la recompilation de pango, puis cairo (ou inversement)
> ...

 

Effectivement, j'ai fait un coups de 

```
equery uses pango
```

et il n'y a pas de flags pangocairo.

A la compilation de pango et cairo j'ai aucune erreur. Mes erreurs arrivent quand GTK se compile, à ce moment la il vérifie la présence de pangocairo et la ca stop net  :Sad: 

La je suis à boulot, ce soir je relance une compile de GTK et je poste le log

----------

## Bob_Le_Mou

Bah non, juste un AMD 64 3500+   :Crying or Very sad: 

Mais je dois dire que ccache accélère bien les choses.

/ExcusesearchMode on

Maintenant, pour ce problème de libexpat, c'est vrai que je ne l'ai pas joué finaud (j'avoue).

Mais comme j'ai un travail (qui me prend pas mal de temps) aussi, ben quelquefois, j'ai pas trop envie de recompiler au coup par coup en fonction de ce qui plante. De plus comme, j'avais laissé passer quelque mise à jour (mineure) de glibc, je me suis dit que c'etait pas si mal de remettre tout çà d'équerre. (En fait je cherche des excuses...)   :Embarassed: 

/ExcusesearchMode off

Bref, kwenspc a raison.

----------

## geekounet

Désactive, voire vire ccache, c'est connu pour faire planter les compilations  :Smile: 

----------

## Bob_Le_Mou

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Désactive, voire vire ccache, c'est connu pour faire planter les compilations 

 

 :Question:  Je l'utilise depuis 2 ans, aucun plantache...

----------

## Temet

Pareil, et avec des gains vraiment appréciables.

----------

## geekounet

Hm, j'ai un peu mal croisé les posts, j'ai cru que t'avais des problèmes de compilation tout ça ... bref c'est le matin c'est normal ...   :Embarassed:  Enfin en tout cas, lorsque t'as des problèmes de compilation, l'un des premiers réflexes à avoir, c'est de désactiver ccache pour voir si ça passe pas mieux  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

...ou vérifier les CFLAGS aussi. Par exemple j'utilise -ftree-vectorize et sur certains soft ça passe pas.

----------

## syphering

J'ai regardé mon make.conf et je n'ai pas de CCACHE.

J'ai reconpilé gcc, on sait jamais, puis ré-emerger "pango cairo libpng expat" sans aucun problème ... comme d'habitude.

J'ai relancé la compilation de GTK+ et la ça marche toujours pas :

```
checking Pango flags... configure: error:

*** Pango not found. Pango built with Cairo support is required

*** to build GTK+. See http://www.pango.org for Pango information.

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.13/work/gtk+-2.10.13/config.log

!!! ERROR: x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.13 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1632:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 983:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  gtk+-2.10.13.ebuild, line 106:   Called econf '--disable-gtk-doc' '--with-libjpeg' '--without-libtiff' '--disable-xinerama' '--with-libpng' '--with-gdktarget=x11' '--with-xinput'

  ebuild.sh, line 586:   Called die

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.13/temp/build.log'.

```

Et bien sur un grand nombre d'applications ne marchent plus (amarok, sunbird, thunderbird, firefox, open office, beryl ...)

----------

## kwenspc

Pango a ces dépendances:

```

x11-libs/libXrender

x11-libs/libX11

x11-libs/libXft

dev-libs/glib

media-libs/fontconfig

media-libs/freetype

x11-libs/cairo

```

emerge les l'une après l'autre. puis réessais gtk+

----------

## syphering

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Pango a ces dépendances:
> 
> ```
> 
> x11-libs/libXrender
> ...

 

Je viens de les réinstaller toutes ainsi que pango mais à la compilation de gtk+ ca bloque toujours.

Je viens de regarder dans /usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules et je n'ai pas "pangocairo"

```
pango-arabic-fc.la    pango-basic-fc.la  pango-hangul-fc.la  pango-indic-fc.la    pango-khmer-fc.la   pango-thai-fc.la

pango-arabic-fc.so    pango-basic-fc.so  pango-hangul-fc.so  pango-indic-fc.so    pango-khmer-fc.so   pango-thai-fc.so

pango-arabic-lang.la  pango-basic-x.la   pango-hebrew-fc.la  pango-indic-lang.la  pango-syriac-fc.la  pango-tibetan-fc.la

pango-arabic-lang.so  pango-basic-x.so   pango-hebrew-fc.so  pango-indic-lang.so  pango-syriac-fc.so  pango-tibetan-fc.so

```

----------

## boozo

d'apres ce post... ce doit-être un bug qui perdure

il est possible que l'ordre des packages puissent permettre de contourner j'ai vu passer des posts dans cette idée mais suis moyennement confiant sur l'issue   :Confused: 

Bref, je sèche...   :Sad: 

(btw : le bugreport gtk est une horreur... trouver un truc la dedant... pfff)

Edit : si tu es passé à côté, y'a peut-être une piste ici

et une moins conventionnelle par là

Si d'autres ont des idées... je prends   :Sad: 

----------

## kwenspc

J'ai eu le même soucis il y a déjà pas mal de temps et reconstruire les paquets un à un dans le bon ordre a permis de fixer le problème. 

Au fait syphering: t'as pas de LDFLAGS agressifs j'espère? (pas du tout de LDFLAGS ça fonctionne bien aussi)

----------

## pasmoi

bonjour

je suis assez nouveau sous gentoo, (mon disque dur ayant grillé, j'ai finalement "migré" de ma vieille debian vers gentoo)

lors d'un emerge -u world, j'ai a peut près le même problème que vous :

```

Processing file ../bonobo-activation/../idl/Bonobo_Activation_types.idl

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG

_H -I. -I.. -I.. -I.. -DPREFIX=\""/usr\"" -DSERVER_LIBEXECDIR=\""/usr/libexec\""

 -DSERVERINFODIR=\"/usr/lib/bonobo/servers\" -DSERVER_CONFDIR=\"/etc\" -DBONOBO_

ACTIVATION_LOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DORBIT2=1 -pthread -I/usr/include/

orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -DVERSION=\"2.18

.0\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"Bonobo-Activation\"     -march=i686

 -O2 -pipe -MT Bonobo_GenericFactory-common.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/Bonobo_GenericF

actory-common.Tpo -c -o Bonobo_GenericFactory-common.lo Bonobo_GenericFactory-co

mmon.c

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I.. -I.. -DPREFIX=\"/usr\" -DSE

RVER_LIBEXECDIR=\"/usr/libexec\" -DSERVERINFODIR=\"/usr/lib/bonobo/servers\" -DS

ERVER_CONFDIR=\"/etc\" -DBONOBO_ACTIVATION_LOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DORB

IT2=1 -pthread -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-

2.0/include -DVERSION=\"2.18.0\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"Bonobo-

Activation\" -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -MT Bonobo_GenericFactory-common.lo -MD -MP -

MF .deps/Bonobo_GenericFactory-common.Tpo -c Bonobo_GenericFactory-common.c  -fP

IC -DPIC -o .libs/Bonobo_GenericFactory-common.o

In file included from Bonobo_GenericFactory-common.c:9:

Bonobo_GenericFactory.h:108: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'PO

A_Bonobo_Unknown__epv'

make[2]: *** [Bonobo_GenericFactory-common.lo] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/libbonobo-2.18.0/work/li

bbonobo-2.18.0/bonobo-activation'

make[1]: *** [install] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/libbonobo-2.18.0/work/li

bbonobo-2.18.0/bonobo-activation'

make: *** [install-recursive] Error 1

!!! ERROR: gnome-base/libbonobo-2.18.0 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1638:   Called dyn_install

  ebuild.sh, line 1083:   Called qa_call 'src_install'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_install

  ebuild.sh, line 1328:   Called gnome2_src_install

  gnome2.eclass, line 85:   Called die

!!! install failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if rel

evant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/libbonobo-2.

18.0/temp/build.log'.

```

je viens de rajouter une tonne de truc dans mon USE, mais ça ne change rien

j'ai passé ces 3 derniers jours avec google pour trouver une solution en vain.

un petit coup de main serais très aprécié

merci

----------

## kwenspc

T'aurais pas le CFLAG -ftree-vectorize par hasard? Perso il a fallut que j'installe la libbonobo sans ce CFLAG.

----------

## pasmoi

non

voici mon nouveau make.conf :

```

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

#CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS=""

CONFIG_PROTECT="-*"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=""

USE="  X alsa arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr cli crypt cups dbus dlloader dri dvd dvdr eds elibc_glibc emboss encode esd fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde qt3 qt4 kernel_linux ldap libg++ mikmod mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl png ppds pppd python quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode userland_GNU vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xv zlib  aac aalib apache2 bash-completion bonobo cdr cups dri dvd dvdr emacs expat fam ffmpeg firefox ftp glut gnome gpm graphviz icq innodb java javascript joystick jpeg jpeg2k junit kde leim libwww mad maildir matroska mbox mime mmx motif mp3 mpeg mplayer msn mule mysql ncurses nls ogg opengl oss pdf perl php png python ruby samba sdl slang svg tcl tetex tk vim-syntax vorbis win32codecs xine xml xpm xv xvid zlib"

FEATURES=""

```

mais je ne suis pas sur qu'il ait été pris en compte

avant la compil j'ai juste fait un source /etc/make.conf

----------

## geekounet

Je te déconseille le CONFIG_PROTECT="-*", à moins que tu veuilles avoir un jour la surprise de ne plus pouvoir booter et de devoir tout reconfigurer ..., apprend plutôt à bien utiliser etc-update ou dispatch-conf. Si tu veux les mises à jour auto sur certains répertoires sur lesquels tu es sûr que ça ne dérangera pas, tu peux utiliser la variable CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK, par exemple dans mon cas :

```
CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/sound /etc/udev/rules.d"
```

----------

## pasmoi

ok merci

sinon, une autre idée sur comment faire en sorte que ça compile de nouveau?

ces mises à jours inachevées m'ont foutu tout mon système en l'air, si bien que si je ferme X, je ne pourrais même plus le relancer ...

----------

## Temet

Ton truc est crade! T'es des doublons dans le USE... mets de l'ordre (l'alphabet est ton ami)  :Very Happy: 

Vire le config_protect comme dit par geekounet

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

vire le accept_keyword

et le features aussi si tu t'en sers pas.

Et le make.conf est pris automatiquement en compte par emerge quand tu le lances  :Wink: 

----------

## pasmoi

les doublons, c'est parceque je viens de les rajouté, mais ça n'a rien changé

avec make.conf par défaut, ça me faisait déja l'erreur de compil

mais je vais toujours essayer

----------

## geekounet

Ha, j'avais pas vu, ya des choses dans ton USE qui ne devraient pas y être, comme elibc_glibc input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse kernel_linux userland_GNU x86, certains sont déterminés automatiquement selon ton profil utilisé, d'autres sont déterminés par d'autres variables, comme INPUT_DEVICES, VIDEO_CARDS, etc., donc ils n'ont pas leur place ici dans ton USE

----------

## boozo

'alute

je ne doute pas d'un lien avec le changement de slot d'expat comme tu sembles le penser mais je ne vois pas qqch en rapport dans la sortie d'erreur. Avant toutes choses et pour éviter toutes erreurs d'interprétations pourrait-on voir le résultat de :

```
#emerge --info

#revdep-rebuild -piv
```

 merci   :Wink: 

(en fonction il faudra peut-être qu'on splite le thread)

----------

## pasmoi

ok

merci beaucoup

la je suis au boulot, mais j'essaye dès que je rentre

merci beaucoup

----------

## MacFennec

Concernant expat,J'ai fais ca sur mes 3 bécanes et ca roulotte:

```
revdep-rebuild -X --library libexpat.so.0
```

Maintenand, d'apres quelque témoignage sur ce forum, ca ne fonctionne pas à tout les coup  :Wink: 

Mais c'est bcp mieux qu'un ln -s qui peut poser des souci à moyen/long terme.

J'ai vu également des emerge -u world.

Pensez au emerge -vauD (D pour mettre à jour les dependence des paquets du fichier world)

Mes 2 centimes

Désolé si c'est trivial   :Embarassed: 

----------

## syphering

Non pas de LDFLAGS

 *boozo wrote:*   

> d'apres ce post... ce doit-être un bug qui perdure
> 
> il est possible que l'ordre des packages puissent permettre de contourner j'ai vu passer des posts dans cette idée mais suis moyennement confiant sur l'issue  
> 
> Bref, je sèche...  
> ...

 

Je suis allé sur ces sujets là aussi, je pense ne pas avoir fait d'erreur en les lisant lol

Linux sans firefox, thunderbird et amarok c'est triste  :Sad: 

----------

## pasmoi

```

localhost pm # emerge --info 

Portage 2.1.2.12 (default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.22.1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22.1 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1800+

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 21 Aug 2007 19:00:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT=""

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS=""

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac aalib alsa apache2 arts avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bonobo cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dlloader dri dvd dvdr eds emacs emboss encode esd expat fam ffmpeg firefox fortran ftp gdbm gif glut gnome gpm graphviz gstreamer gtk hal iconv icq innodb ipv6 isdnlog java javascript joystick jpeg jpeg2k junit kde ldap leim libg++ libwww mad maildir matroska mbox midi mikmod mime mmx motif mp3 mpeg mplayer msn mudflap mule mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf pdflib perl php png ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection ruby samba sdl session slang spell spl ssl svg tcl tcpd tetex tk truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode vim-syntax vorbis win32codecs x86 xine xml xorg xpm xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mach64 mga neomagic nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

et :

```

localhost pm # revdep-rebuild -piv

bash: revdep-rebuild: command not found

```

----------

## boozo

Ahaa... one point ! A deux je réclame un split !   :Mr. Green: 

@pasmoi: Commence par installer le package app-portage/gentoolkit

et colle nous la sortie de :

```
#revdep-rebuild -pv
```

Si tu as probablement un problème sous jacent avec expat on va pas tarder à le mettre en lumière

btw : outres les remarques qui t'ont été faites sur ton make.conf, tu devrais dégalement définir la variable MAKEOPTS avec une valeur de CPU+1 (ou 2xCPU+1 nann on va pas troller  ^^ )

Edit : beuh... pourquoi je vois /etc/revdep-rebuild dans ton emerge --info si la commande est introuvable ??

----------

## pasmoi

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Ha, j'avais pas vu, ya des choses dans ton USE qui ne devraient pas y être, comme elibc_glibc input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse kernel_linux userland_GNU x86, certains sont déterminés automatiquement selon ton profil utilisé, d'autres sont déterminés par d'autres variables, comme INPUT_DEVICES, VIDEO_CARDS, etc., donc ils n'ont pas leur place ici dans ton USE

 

ok : voici mes nouveau USE

mais je ne suis pas sur d'avoir compris a quoi les USE servent vraiment. J'ai lu la doc, et dans la liste officiele, j'ai pris ceux que je pensait m'être utile, et je les ai rajouté à ceux qui étaient déja présent par défaut.

mes USE :

```

USE="X aac aalib alsa apache2 arts avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bonobo cdr cli crypt cups dbus dlloader dri dvd dvdr eds emacs emboss encode esd expat fam ffmpeg firefox fortran ftp gdbm gif glut gnome gpm graphviz gstreamer gtk hal icq innodb ipv6 isdnlog java javascript joystick jpeg jpeg2k junit kde ldap leim libg++ libwww mad maildir matroska mbox mikmod mime mmx motif mp3 mpeg mplayer msn mule mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl oss pam pcre pdf pdflib perl php png ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection ruby samba sdl session slang spell spl ssl svg tcl tcpd tetex tk truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode vim-syntax vorbis win32codecs xine xml xorg xpm xv xvid zlib"

```

revdep-rebuild -pv :

```

localhost pm # revdep-rebuild -pv

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild

.1_files.

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ld

path.

Checking dynamic linking consistency... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.3_r

ebuild.

Assigning files to ebuilds... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds.

Evaluating package order... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order.

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot -pv =dev-python/pyopengl-2.0.0.44 =dev-python/gnome-python-2.16

.2 =dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.18.0 =app-editors/gedit-2.18.1-r1 =media-l

ibs/freeglut-2.4.0-r1 =media-libs/mesa-6.5.2-r1 =x11-libs/gtkglarea-1.99.0 =x11-

libs/wxGTK-2.6.3.3 =x11-apps/mesa-progs-6.5.2 =www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.

5 =gnome-base/libgnome-2.18.0 =gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.18.2 =gnome-base/libgn

omekbd-2.18.2 =gnome-base/eel-2.16.3 =gnome-base/nautilus-2.16.3 =gnome-base/lib

gnomeui-2.18.1 =gnome-base/gnome-session-2.16.3 =gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.16.3 =

gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.6 =gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.16.2-r1 =gnome-base/libbo

noboui-2.18.0 =media-sound/gnome-alsamixer-0.9.6 =media-video/vlc-0.8.6c =media-

video/totem-2.18.2 =gnome-extra/gconf-editor-2.16.0 =gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.3 =

gnome-extra/gucharmap-1.8.0 =gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-1.8.3-r5 =gnome-e

xtra/nautilus-cd-burner-2.18.2 =gnome-extra/evolution-webcal-2.8.0 =gnome-extra/

gnome-swallow-1.2 =gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.18.0 =app-emulation/wine-0.9.39 

..........

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies -

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.5".

revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages

you have the following choices:

- if emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (trys to rebuild package, not exac

t

  ebuild)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

To remove temporary files, please run:

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*

localhost pm #

```

----------

## pasmoi

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> btw : outres les remarques qui t'ont été faites sur ton make.conf, tu devrais dégalement définir la variable MAKEOPTS avec une valeur de CPU+1
> 
> 

 

je rajout un :

```

MAKEOPTS="CPU+1"

```

dans mon make.conf?

car 

MAKEOPTS="CPU+1" emerge libbonobo

me fait notament la ligne :

make: *** No rule to make target `CPU+1'.  Stop.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Edit : beuh... pourquoi je vois /etc/revdep-rebuild dans ton emerge --info si la commande est introuvable ??

 

erreur dans le nom de la commande posté sur le forum : avec le bon nom ça marche (cf poste précédent)

----------

## kwenspc

 :Laughing: 

Nan c'est pas ça en effet (bon ok c'était pas super bien expliqué). La règle pour le makeopts c'est -j<nb de cpu +1>  certains disent -j<nb de cpu *2 +1>  aussi

perso je prend la seconde solution donc MAKEOPTS="-j3"  pour un mono cpu.

----------

## pasmoi

et ça change quelquechose quand au fait que ça compile sans planter?

----------

## Temet

Nan mais faut lire le message d'erreur pour ton revdep-rebuild.

Je soupçonne ta distro de ne pas être à jour et faut l'être avant le revdep-rebuild. Je ne peux pas vérifier vu que packages.gentoo.org est down depuis deux semaines.

Update firefox d'abord et vire ensuite les fichiers de revdep ("rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*") et tu relances un revdep-rebuild.

----------

## boozo

@kwen : Hé ! Non mais dites donc...   :Laughing: 

Oué bon j'ai raté le "-j" ...c'était tard

 *Temet wrote:*   

> (snip)Je soupçonne ta distro de ne pas être à jour et faut l'être avant le revdep-rebuild.(snip)

 

En effet elle ne l'est pas et d'après la sortie y'a du bonobo dans les dépendances brisées donc c'est sans rapport avec expat... (enfin pour le moment parce qu'après un sync ça va venir   :Laughing: )

Donc si on résume et pour éviter de recompiler 2-3 fois des choses inutilement (reconstruction des dépendances obsoletes - upgrade world donc migration expat - reconstruction des dépendances, etc...) je ferais une vérification de la version d'expat installée qui devrait être <2.0.x et selon, en séquence :

```
#emerge --sync

#emerge -uDv world

#etc-update

#revdep-rebuild
```

btw:

if (modo == alive)

echo "Je réclame le split !  :Mr. Green:  " ;

----------

## pasmoi

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Nan mais faut lire le message d'erreur pour ton revdep-rebuild.
> 
> Je soupçonne ta distro de ne pas être à jour et faut l'être avant le revdep-rebuild. Je ne peux pas vérifier vu que packages.gentoo.org est down depuis deux semaines.
> 
> Update firefox d'abord et vire ensuite les fichiers de revdep ("rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*") et tu relances un revdep-rebuild.

 

c'est justement il y a environs 2 semaines que j'ai réussi pour la première foi a installer une gentoo sur mon pc ...

(avant, j'avais un disque dur PAS-grillé, et une très vieille debian, ainsi que l'intention de passer a gentoo quand j'en aurais eu le temps)

sinon, sur ma distro : rien n'est vieux : j'ai installé un système depuis le livecd 2006.1 (le 2007.0 marche pas), j'ai sync et updaté le portage, et le world, puis j'ai ajouté des tonnes d'apli qui se sont téléchargées et installées (dont firefox), et finalement, alors que je voulais tout updater car l'une de mes appli ne compilais pas, ... big badabout : le libbonobo ne compile pas, et tout mon système est en l'air.

si je ferme gnome, je ne pourrais plus le rouvrir (d'ailleurs, ce forum fonctionne avec lynx?)

----------

## boozo

La question n'est pas de dire que ta Gentoo est "vieille" ou pas (d'ailleurs cette notion n'a pas vraiment de sens) mais "pas à jour" depuis une quinzaine soit à la date de ton dernier emerge --sync

Exple la version 2.0.0.5 de firefox qui est blocante pour revdep-rebuild n'est plus dans portage au profit de la 2.0.0.6 et d'autres packages sont également dans le même cas ; et d'autres vont te poser problemes rapidement si expat n'est pas encore en version 2.0.x

Donc vérifie ta version au préalable mais si ton sync date d'avant le 10-11/08 le prochain va déclencher les hostilités sois en sûr

et c'est pourquoi j'ai proposé de procéder ainsi pour protéger la couche d'ozone

Atrement, tu upgrades juste firefox comme te l'a dit Temet (ou tu le vires temporairement si il ne veux pas compiler en l'état de la situation) et tu te refrappes ensuite le revdep-rebuild

Alors dis-nous   :Wink: 

(Allez va courage baisse pas les bras c'est rien çà ^^)

btw: lynx ou links{2} fonctionnent sur le forum si tu es adepte tu peux tester

----------

## pasmoi

c'est que je soit un adepte, mais si je virre firefox, ou pire, si ma session graphique viens à se terminer pour une raison ou pour une autre ... je n'aurais pas d'autre navigateur ...

----------

## pasmoi

[quote="boozo"]

```
#emerge --sync

#emerge -uDv world

#etc-update

#revdep-rebuild
```

c'est fait, mais ça n'a rien changé:

libbonobo-2.18.0 failed

sinon, mes nouveau USE sont :

USE="X aac aalib alsa apache2 arts avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bonobo cdr cli crypt cups dbus dlloader dri dvd dvdr eds emacs emboss encode esd expat fam ffmpeg firefox fortran ftp gdbm gif glut gnome gpm graphviz gstreamer gtk hal icq innodb ipv6 isdnlog java javascript joystick jpeg jpeg2k junit kde ldap leim libg++ libwww mad maildir matroska mbox mikmod mime mmx motif mp3 mpeg mplayer msn mule mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl oss pam pcre pdf pdflib perl php png ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection ruby samba sdl session slang spell spl ssl svg tcl tcpd tetex tk truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode vim-syntax vorbis win32codecs xine xml xorg xpm xv xvid zlib"

----------

## pasmoi

revdep-rebuild -pv donne :

```

...

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-session-2.16.3  USE="esd ipv6 tcpd -branding -d

ebug" 0 kB 

Total: 34 packages (2 new, 32 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Build finished correctly. Removing temporary files... 

You can re-run revdep-rebuild to verify that all libraries and binaries

are fixed. If some inconsistency remains, it can be orphaned file, deep

dependency, binary package or specially evaluated library.

```

je l'ai relancé ça m'a redonné la même chose

ensuite j'ai lancé un  emerge -uDv world :

retour au point de départ :

```
 

...

bbonobo-2.18.0/bonobo-activation'

make[1]: *** [install] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/libbonobo-2.18.0/work/libbonobo-2.18.0/bonobo-activation'

make: *** [install-recursive] Error 1

!!! ERROR: gnome-base/libbonobo-2.18.0 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1638:   Called dyn_install

  ebuild.sh, line 1083:   Called qa_call 'src_install'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_install

  ebuild.sh, line 1328:   Called gnome2_src_install

  gnome2.eclass, line 85:   Called die

!!! install failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/libbonobo-2.18.0/temp/build.log'.

```

----------

## syphering

Concernant le problème suivant lors de la mise à jour de GTK+:

```
checking Pango flags... configure: error:

*** Pango not found. Pango built with Cairo support is required
```

Je l'ai résolu en faisant un coups de 

```
emerge --unmerge glib libpng jpeg freetype libxml fontconfig atk cairo pango gtk+
```

puis un 

```
emerge glib libpng jpeg freetype libxml fontconfig atk cairo pango gtk+
```

Je suis en train de mettre à jour mon système et ça se déroule sans problème   :Very Happy: 

----------

## pasmoi

après avoir updaté world avec mes nouveau use, reinstallé pango, voici ce que  revdep-rebuild me donne :

```

Processing file ../bonobo-activation/../idl/Bonobo_Activation_types.idl

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG

_H -I. -I.. -I.. -I.. -DPREFIX=\""/usr\"" -DSERVER_LIBEXECDIR=\""/usr/libexec\""

 -DSERVERINFODIR=\"/usr/lib/bonobo/servers\" -DSERVER_CONFDIR=\"/etc\" -DBONOBO_

ACTIVATION_LOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DORBIT2=1 -pthread -I/usr/include/

orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -DVERSION=\"2.18

.0\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"Bonobo-Activation\"     -march=i686

 -O2 -MT Bonobo_GenericFactory-common.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/Bonobo_GenericFactory

-common.Tpo -c -o Bonobo_GenericFactory-common.lo Bonobo_GenericFactory-common.c

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I.. -I.. -DPREFIX=\"/usr\" -DSE

RVER_LIBEXECDIR=\"/usr/libexec\" -DSERVERINFODIR=\"/usr/lib/bonobo/servers\" -DS

ERVER_CONFDIR=\"/etc\" -DBONOBO_ACTIVATION_LOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DORB

IT2=1 -pthread -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-

2.0/include -DVERSION=\"2.18.0\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"Bonobo-

Activation\" -march=i686 -O2 -MT Bonobo_GenericFactory-common.lo -MD -MP -MF .de

ps/Bonobo_GenericFactory-common.Tpo -c Bonobo_GenericFactory-common.c  -fPIC -DP

IC -o .libs/Bonobo_GenericFactory-common.o

In file included from Bonobo_GenericFactory-common.c:9:

Bonobo_GenericFactory.h:108: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'PO

A_Bonobo_Unknown__epv'

make[2]: *** [Bonobo_GenericFactory-common.lo] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/libbonobo-2.18.0/work/li

bbonobo-2.18.0/bonobo-activation'

make[1]: *** [install] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/libbonobo-2.18.0/work/li

bbonobo-2.18.0/bonobo-activation'

make: *** [install-recursive] Error 1

!!! ERROR: gnome-base/libbonobo-2.18.0 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1638:   Called dyn_install

  ebuild.sh, line 1083:   Called qa_call 'src_install'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_install

  ebuild.sh, line 1328:   Called gnome2_src_install

  gnome2.eclass, line 85:   Called die

!!! install failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if rel

evant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/libbonobo-2.

18.0/temp/build.log'.

revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages

you have the following choices:

- if emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (trys to rebuild package, not exac

t

  ebuild)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

To remove temporary files, please run:

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*

localhost pm # 

```

sinon le :

emerge --unmerge glib libpng jpeg freetype libxml fontconfig atk cairo pango gtk+ ; emerge glib libpng jpeg freetype libxml fontconfig atk cairo pango gtk+

est presque fini

on verra bien si ça change quelquechose ...

est-ce un bug de la gentoo?

n'y a-t-il pas un package précompilé que je puisse installé pour faire que mon système remarche?

si pour vous ça marche, commen avez-vous fait?

puisque c'est une erreur de compilation a la con (Bonobo_GenericFactory.h:108: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'PO) sur une factory, est-ce que ça serrait pas gcc qui serrait dans un mode particulièrement chiant, et qu'en lui ballançant une option du genre "compile et tais toi", ça marcherais pas? c'est peut juste un free-style sur la syntaxe C++ utilisé dans le code qui ne lui a pas plu, non?

ou sinon, si gentoo ne peut pas marcher chez moi, puisque j'ai besoin de travailler, quelqu'un pourrait-il m'indiquer une autre distrib aussi stable que l'était la debian potato, aussi facile a installer qu'une mandrake, et qui ait tous les programmes stables disponibles sous nunux? (oh, et puis aussi, qui tourne sur ma machine).

Même ma première installation de linux en 1998 ne m'avais pas donné autant de fil à retordre que cette gentoo ...

----------

## boozo

@pasmoi : je ne sais pas ou c'en est depuis mais si jamais nous on suis toujours l'affaire :

je viens de tomber sur çà complètement par hazard... c'est la seule chose qu'on ait pas essayé dans ton cas alors si ça se trouve...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

